# !!! أحاسيس ومشاعر !!!



## ميرنا (21 ديسمبر 2005)

*أحســاس بشــع ....
أن تهبهم كل مساحات الثقة البيضاء وتمنحهم كل الأراضي الخضراء التي بداخلك .. وتضع باقاتك الحمراء عند بابهم .. وتسهر لتقرأ أخبارهم فوق جبين القمر .. ثم تكتشف إنهم وضعوا أسمك في قائمة  " الأغبياء بلا حدود" ؟؟؟!!!

*أحساس  مـــزعـــج .....
أن تبوح بسرك لصديقك المقرب وتوصية بأن يسجنه في قفص صدره وتشرح له أهمية المحافظة على الأمانة .. وتنام مطمئناً متخففاً من همك وسرك .. ثم تستيقظ في الصباح على صوت أسرارك ينطلق كالأغنية من أفواه الآخرين ؟؟!

* أحساس مرهــــق ........
أن تختار أرضاً طيبة وتغرس فيها بذور النجاح وتسقيها بماء عينك .. وتسهر عليها بإصرار وإرادة وتمنحها من وقتك وصحتك الكثير ثم لا تحصد إلا الفشل بأنواعه ؟؟

* أحسـاس مـرعـب ........
أن تقف أمام الغرفة الزجاجية تنظر إلى عزيز يتوسد جراحه .. تحصي دقات قلبه وتنتظر قرار الحياة به إما بداية تمنحك الفرح أو نهاية تصيبك بالذهول ؟؟!!

* أحسـاس مـؤلم ......
أن يعيشوا بك كالدم ويلتصقوا بك كأظافر يديك وتكون لهم كالواحة المريحة ويكونوا لك كالوطن الجميل .. ثم تغادرهم ... كالغريب ؟؟؟

* أحسـاس مـؤسـف .....
أن تفتح لهم بيتك وبوابة أحلامك وتطعمهم حبيبات صدقك وتمنحهم ثقتك بلا حدود .. ثم تستيقظ على نيران الجحود التي أشعلوها فيك .. وخلفوك كالوطن المهجور ؟؟

* أحسـاس مخيف جـدا ......
أن تكتشف موت لسانك عند حاجتك للكلام .. وتكتشف موت قلبك عند حاجتك للحب والحياة..وتكتشف جفاف عينيك عند حاجتك للبكاء .. وتكتشف أنك وحدك كأغصان الخريف عند حاجتك للآخرين ؟؟

* أحسـاس لايـوصـف ........
أن تقف فوق قبر إنسان تحبه كثيراً وقد كان يعني لك كل شئ يعني لك الكثير ثم تحدثه ، تحاوره ، تصف له طعم الحياة في غيابه ولون الأيام بعد رحيله .. وتجهش في البكاء كطفل رضيع بكاء مرير من أعماق أعماقك حين تتذكر إنه ما عاد هنا .... بيننا ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

* أحساس مقـــزز .......
أن تهنش الذئاب لحمك .. وتفترس الكلاب قلبك وتحتسي الثعالب دمك وتتكرر عملية موتك بين أنيابهم ومخالبهم كلما رأيتهم .. ثم تكتشف أنك كنت فريسة سهلة لحيوانات بشرية ؟؟!

* أحساس قـــاس ......
أن تشتاق إليهم بجنون .. وتحن إلى وجودهم ووجوهم وأصواتهم بالجنون ذاته وتزور أطلالهم في الخفاء وتتمنى أن يعود الزمان ليلة واحدة كي تتذوق طعم الفرح في حضورهم لكنك تتراجع كالمسلوع بعقارب الحنين حين تتذكر أن الزمان لن يعود .. أبداً ؟؟؟

* أحسـاس ممـل .....
أن تقرأ لكاتب لا يكتب إلا عن نفسه .. وتنصت لشاعر لا يشعر إلا لنفسه .. وتسمع لمطرب لا يغني إلا لنفسه .. وتلتقي بأنسان لا يرى ولا يسمع ولا يحب إلا نفسه ؟؟


----------



## †gomana† (21 ديسمبر 2005)

*احساس رائع انك تجيبلنا موضوع جميل ومهم زى ده

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ميرنا (21 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرسى يا جيجى على مرورك


----------



## ezzzak (21 ديسمبر 2005)

ربنا يسامحك يا ميرنا 



خليتيني عيط بسبب موضوعك 


بس شكرا ليكي


----------



## antoon refaat (23 ديسمبر 2005)

يااه كل ده جواكي ياه يا ميرنا انتي انسانه قطيعه وبجد مش عارف ليه انا ارتحتلك
والموضوع ده بجد غير احاسيسي ولخبطني وياريت زي ما لخبطيني تعدليني
لاني انا اساس كنت متلخبط وبعد مقريت الموضوع اتلخبط اكتر 
الله يسامحك ويباركك


----------



## Ya Shero (28 يناير 2006)

*كلام حلو قوي يا ميرنا*


----------



## +Dream+ (5 فبراير 2006)

موضوع جميل يا ميرنا 
بس خلى احاسيسى تتلخبط على بعضها :t9:


----------



## blackguitar (10 فبراير 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا ميرنا واحاسيس رائعه 
مانتى اهو بتقولى كلام جميل امال قرفانه فعيشتنا علطول كده ليه*


----------



## koki (11 فبراير 2006)

* أحساس قـــاس ......
أن تشتاق إليهم بجنون .. وتحن إلى وجودهم ووجوهم وأصواتهم بالجنون ذاته وتزور أطلالهم في الخفاء وتتمنى أن يعود الزمان ليلة واحدة كي تتذوق طعم الفرح في حضورهم لكنك تتراجع كالمسلوع بعقارب الحنين حين تتذكر أن الزمان لن يعود .. أبداً ؟؟؟
الكلام ده خلانى فعلا ابكى ودى اكبر جزء من الكلام اللى مس قلبى ربنا يباركك


----------



## مينا 188 (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: !!! أحاسيس ومشاعر !!!*

دى مجموعة كبيرة جدا من الاحاسيس والمشاعر تكلمتى وعنها ونسيتى اهم الاحاسيس اهم نوع من المشاعر ( مشاعر البابا شنوده ) من شعر البابا شنوده 
مشاعر تمكث دوما معى فى صحوتى فى مضجعى 
مشاعر تمكث دوما معى كنت اعى اولا اعى 
بس موضوعك جميل جدا زكله احاسيس ومشاعر يا ميرنا


----------



## مينا 188 (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: !!! أحاسيس ومشاعر !!!*

وكمان  دى الكلمات بلظبط عشان بصراحة ما كنتش فاكرها 

دى خواطر لقداسة البابا

لكنها مشاعر تمكث دائمامعى تسكن فى حشاشتى فى مهجتى فى اضلاعى

مشاعر تتبعنى فى صحوتى فى مضجعى تظهر فى ابتسامتى فى ضحكتى فى ادموعى

تجرى دائما فى دمى كنت اعى او لااعى

كم مرة قلت لها عنى بعيدا ارجعى

لكنها مشاعر تمكث دائما معى تجرى فى دوما فى دمى كنت اعى او لا اعى 

" قداسية البابا شنودة الثالث"


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: !!! أحاسيس ومشاعر !!!*

شكرا ميرنا
على موضوعك الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## sony_33 (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: !!! أحاسيس ومشاعر !!!*

كلام جميل يا ميرنا ولاكنك نسيتى الاحساس الجميل والمشاعر الطيبة والمودة والتفاؤل والحب


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: !!! أحاسيس ومشاعر !!!*

أحسـاس مـؤسـف .....
أن تفتح لهم بيتك وبوابة أحلامك وتطعمهم حبيبات صدقك وتمنحهم ثقتك بلا حدود .. ثم تستيقظ على نيران الجحود التي أشعلوها فيك .. وخلفوك كالوطن المهجور ؟؟

ده مش بس احساس مؤسف لكن كمان مؤلم ومحبط ....ميرررسى يا ميرنا وربنا معاكى .


----------



## ميرنا (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: !!! أحاسيس ومشاعر !!!*

يلهوى الموضوع من وقت كبير اوى ​


----------



## mero_engel (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: !!! أحاسيس ومشاعر !!!*

*ميرسي يا ميرنا علي الموضوع الرائع*
*تسلم ايدك بجد موضوع من الاخر*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*ماهو نوع احساسك؟؟*

*مآ نوع أ حـسآسكـ ..؟!





احساس بشع

ان تهبهم كل المساحات البيضاء وتمنحهم كل الاراضي الخضراء بداخلك...وتضع باقاتك الحمراء عند بابهم...وتسهر لتقرأ اخبارهم فوق جبين القمر ...ثم تكتشف انهم وضعوا اسمك على قائمة (( الاغبياء بلا حدود)).؟؟؟




احساس مزعج

ان تبوح بسرك لصديقك المقرب وتوصيه ان يسجنه في قفص صدره وتشرح له اهمية المحافظة

على الامانة ..وتنام مطمئنا متخففا من همك وسرك...ثم تستيقض في الصباح على صوت اسرارك

ينطلق كالاغنية من افواه الاخرين ؟؟؟






احساس مرهق

ترى ارضا طيبة فتغرس فيها بذور النجاح وتسقيها بماء عينك...

وتسهر عليها باصرار وارادة وتمنحها من وقتك وصحتك الكثير ثم لا تحصد الا الفشل بانواعه ؟؟





احساس مرعب

ان تقف امام الغرفة الزجاجية تنظر الى عزيز يتوسد جراحه...

تحصي دقات قلبه وتنتظر قرار الحياة به اما بداية تمنحك الفرح او نهاية تصيبك بالذهول ؟؟





احساس مؤلم

ان يعيشو بك كالدم ويلتصقوابك كاظافر يديك وتكون لهم كالواحة المريحة

ويكونوا لك كالوطن الجميل ....ثم تغادرهم....كالغريب؟؟




احساس مؤسف

ان تفتح لهم بيتك وبوابة احلامك وتطعمهم حبيبات صدقك وتمنحهم ثقتك بلا حدود ...

ثم تستيقظ على نيران الجحود التي اشعلوها فيك ...وخلفوك كالوطن المهجور ؟؟





احساس مخيف جدا جدا

ان تكتشف موت لسانك عند حاجتك للكلام ...وتكتشف موت قلبك عند حاجتك للحب والحياة ...

وتكتشف جفاف عينيك عند حاجتك للبكاء ....وتكتشف انك وحدك كاغصان الخريف عند حاجتك للآخرين؟؟؟





احساس لا يوصف

ان تقف فوق قبر انسان تحبه كثيرا وقد كان يعني لك ثم تحدثه ...تحاوره ...

تصف له طعم الحياة في غيابه ولون الايام بعد رحيله ...

وتجهش في البكاء كطفل رضيع بكاء مرير من اعماق اعماقك حين تتذكر انه ماعاد هنا ...بيننا...؟؟





احساس مقزز

ان تهمش الذئاب لحمك ...وتفترس الكلاب قلبك وتحتسي الثعالب دمك ...

وتتكر عملية موتك بين انيابهم ومخالبهم كلما رأيتهم ...

ثم تكتشف انك كنت فريسة سهلة لحيوانات بشرية؟؟؟





احساس قاس

ان تشتاق اليهم بجنون ...وتحن الى وجودهم ووجوههم واصواتهم بالجنون ذاته

وتزول اطلالهم في الخفاء ...وتتمنى ان يعود الزمان ليلة واحدة كي تتذوق طعم الفرح في حضورهم

لكنك تتراجع كالملسوع بعقارب الحنين حين تتذكر ان الزمان لن يعود ...ابدا ابدا ؟؟






احساس ممل

ان تقرأ لكاتب لا يكتب الا عن نفسه...و تنصت لشاعر لا يشعر الا لنفسه ...

وتسمع لمطرب لا يغني الا لنفسه ...

وتلتقي بانسان لا يرى ولا يسمع ولا يحب الا نفسه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو نوع احساسك؟؟*



> *احساس لا يوصف
> 
> ان تقف فوق قبر انسان تحبه كثيرا وقد كان يعني لك ثم تحدثه ...تحاوره ...
> 
> ...


 
كلها احاسيس صعبه جدا
بس دا بالنسبه ليا اصعب احساس

ميرسي يا روكا علي موضوعك
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## وليم تل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو نوع احساسك؟؟*

شكرا روكا 
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو نوع احساسك؟؟*

ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو نوع احساسك؟؟*

موضوع جميل

كلها احاسيس حقيقيه

يعيشها الانسان فى اوقات مختلفه

شكرا جدا ليكم​


----------



## tena_tntn (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: ماهو نوع احساسك؟؟*

*موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا*


----------

